# انا سيئه في الرسم الهندسي نصائحكم واخزياه مهندسه ولا افقه بالرسم شيئا



## اميرة eng (17 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام عليكم اخواني في الله
العنوان واضح
انا طالبه مرحله ثاني هندسه ولا اعرف اصول الرسم
انا من العراق والكتاب المقرر هو الرسم الهندسي ل عبد الرسول الخفاف 
الله يسامحه دكتورنا في المرحله الاولى لم يعلمنا شيء ومن اول محاضره امسكني القلم وقال ارسمي!!
كمثل طالب اول ابتدائي لايعرف الحروف يقال له اكتب لي معلقه ونثر!!
ومن يومها وانا اسير بخطوات بطييييءه جدا بالكاد اعرف اخطط الورقه للاسف وحتى الخطوط تكون غير متناسقه نص خفيف ونص قوي ووبس امسك الفرجال ارجف واخربط الورقه واثقبها (حوستي حوسه) والادهى كان عندي فرجال جنني كل ثانيه ترتخي وتوقع السنباله وارجع اركبها وهكذا 
السنه عدت ونجحت لكن للاسف دكتورنا ف السنه الثانيه لاحظ الضعف الي عندنا ورجعنا نرسم رسومات الاول لانو حاب يقوينا ولسه انا بطيئه 


ارجوكم ساعدوني وكذلك انا اختصاصي ميكانيك وعندنا الرسم على الورق وليس الاوتوكاد وعدنا رسم البراغي ولا اعرف ارسم 

اعرف هذا قسم العماره بس حبيتكمتساعدوني انتم اساس الرسم الهندسي وشكرا


----------



## Abu Hammad (18 أكتوبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لاتقلقي كل ذلك القلق سوف ينتهى مع المران وكثرة التمارين ...
شكرا ...


----------



## اميرة eng (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Abu Hammad قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لاتقلقي كل ذلك القلق سوف ينتهى مع المران وكثرة التمارين ...
> شكرا ...



شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arch.hg (22 أكتوبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .... (حوستك حوسة )هههههههههههه ...الجملة دى وصلت العراق ازاى !!!!!!! :69:
المهم >> ان شاء الله خير ولا تقلقى ..ونصيحتى لكى لا تعتمدى على اى دكتور فى توصيل اى معلومه ..الجامعة ماهى الا مفتاح أما الطالب فهو من يضع المفتاح بالباب ومن ثم يفتح وينطلق من وراء الباب ..واكيد هيقابلك صعوبات واحباطات ولكن امزجى كل دا بروح الصبر والامل والنظر الى المستقبل حينها ستتلاشى الصعوبات شيئاً فشيئاً وبالنسبة لتسهيل امر الرسم الهندسى وخصوصا انك ميكانيكا فلازم هتحتاجيه جدا جدا جدا ولازم تتفوقى فيه من الان ليسهل عليكى الامر بعد كدا...
ممكن ابقى ان شاء الله ابعتلك فيديوهات تقويكى فى الرسم الهندسى وتعلمك الفنيـَّات والمهارات وان شاء الله تصلى الى الإحتراف
وان شاء الله حوستك مش هتبقى حوسة هههههههههه :20:


----------



## mohmimare (22 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
كتاب (الرسم المعماري)
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/6315


----------



## alialkadrry (29 أكتوبر 2013)

س ع أنا رح نعلمك الرسم ضيفني ع نيم بز هاد أيميلي engeners


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (1 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم..
بما انج من العراق اذن راح احجي عراقي براحتي
شوفي :
-حاولي تكتبين شيكولون الاساتذة من نصائح وخطوات الرسم خطوة بخطوة ..
-حاولي تتخيلين مساقط الشكل من جميع الجهات ووين مكان الهدن ووين مكان الخط المايل او الزوايا بالرسم 
-اتمرني بلوحات على حدة غير اللي يطلبها الاستاذ يعني على شكل مسودات وميخالف اذا خربتي عدة لوحات علمود رسمة وحدة راح تشوفين الرسمة الاولى تخرب الرسمة الثانية يعني المكررة تكون احسن , الثالثة تكون احسن وهكذا يعني اشكد ما كررتي الرسمة الوحدة راح تتحسنين بالرسم
-اكو ادوات رسم مساعدة تغنيج عن استخدام الفرجال وهي الدوائر وغيرها لو اساتذتكم ميقبلون تستخدمونها ؟؟؟
-حاولي لتطوخين بالرسم لانج دتكولين موزينة بعدج تعانين اذن ارسمي خفيف ولتطوخين حتى الخط يصير بسمك واحد لو هااااا؟؟
تريدين بعد.. اني حاضرة


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام
اولا عليك بالدخول عل الهندسة الميكانيكية
لك كتاب مفيد جدا بالعربية
http://www.mediafire.com/download/udama5y2yig/كتاب+الرسم+الهندسي.pdf#!
كذالك برنامج عربي رائئئئع
guide de dessinateur industriel
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1DTH5-6v/guide_de_dessinateur_industrie.html
كتاب بالفرنسية وله كتاب عربي
http://www.4shared.com/office/Tn_nn75d/guide_du_dessinateur_industrie.html

وفقك الله


----------



## MAKLAD (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرشته (22 سبتمبر 2015)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> اولا عليك بالدخول عل الهندسة الميكانيكية
> لك كتاب مفيد جدا بالعربية
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/udama5y2yig/كتاب+الرسم+الهندسي.pdf#!
> ...



[MENTION=281240]محمد الاكرم[/MENTION]
السلام عليكم الكتب الثلاثة غير موجودة في الروابط فهل موجودة عندك أستاذ؟ فضلا وليس أمرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 سبتمبر 2015)

فرشته قال:


> @محمد الاكرم
> السلام عليكم الكتب الثلاثة غير موجودة في الروابط فهل موجودة عندك أستاذ؟ فضلا وليس أمرا
> جزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم
اشكرك اختي الفاضلة 
الروابط شغالة ولكن يجب ان يكون لديك حساب في 4 sharead حنى تفتح
فعلى اي رابط تريدين ان احملها لك لان طلبك واجب واشكرك سلفا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام 
لكم كتب الرسم
الرسم الهندسي
http://www.4shared.com/get/p0963zWmce/__online.html
أسس التصميم و الرسم المعماري
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JrSJKJwQba/____.htm

Dessin technique et lecture de plan
http://bookzz.org/book/1093458/316683
dessin technique - règles gènèrales
http://bookzz.org/book/1013009/1d2735

Technical drawing
http://bookzz.org/book/2481842/65b2a3
Technical drawing : fundamentals, CAD, design
http://bookzz.org/book/2481844/019a6e
Basic Technical Drawing
http://www.4shared.com/office/gXYkGfTbba/Basic_Technical_Drawing_Studen.htm

Technical Drawing Book
http://www.4shared.com/get/3G6Me5OF/Technical_Drawing_Book.html


وفقكم الله


----------



## فرشته (22 سبتمبر 2015)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك اختي الفاضلة
> الروابط شغالة ولكن يجب ان يكون لديك حساب في 4 sharead حنى تفتح
> فعلى اي رابط تريدين ان احملها لك لان طلبك واجب واشكرك سلفا






محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> اولا عليك بالدخول عل الهندسة الميكانيكية
> لك كتاب مفيد جدا بالعربية
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/udama5y2yig/كتاب+الرسم+الهندسي.pdf#!
> ...




السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا
بالنسبة للرابط الأول (ميديا فاير) فلا يوجد به كتاب 
أما عن الفور شيرد فليس لدي به حساب وقد أعمل واحدا إن شاء الله..

---------------------------------------------------------------



محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> لكم كتب الرسم
> الرسم الهندسي
> http://www.4shared.com/get/p0963zWmce/__online.html
> ...




بالنسبة لهذه الكتب فاستطعت تحميل كتب 3 من موقع bookzz بارك الله بكم 
أفضل تحميل سيكون على الميديا فاير لأنه سهل التحميل عدا عن الرابط الذي بأعلى الاقتباس ليس به كتاب.. وهذا رابطه الذي لا يؤدي لكتاب :

http://www.mediafire.com/download/udama5y2yig/كتاب+الرسم+الهندسي.pdf#!


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام
http://www.alqudspub.com/index.php?page=1263327883


----------

